# Gun lovers you got to watch this !!!!!!!



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's purty dern interesting Rob....Great find brother!!! Here is a video of them actually firing them...


----------



## clark (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow! I am impressed. Anyone know who sells reproductions?


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I met a guy 2 years ago who had a 30 cal air rifle who was from La. We shot it in Walnut Hill at a 5 gal bucket full of water and it went all the way through it. I was impressed.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Very cool piece of history.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

History will fade away.
I will; share part of mine. if you ever see me , the first thing you may notice is I have the same eyes. this is my Great , great , great , grandfather


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

SUPER find. Thanks!!!


----------

